# Stove that burns a single log vertically....



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 11, 2009)

A few years back I saw a small stove that burned a single log vertically.  The stove was loaded from the top.  Has anyone run across this stove?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 11, 2009)

There's one of the original gasification boilers that burns wood loaded more-or-less vertically. I'm trying to think of what it's called, but slowzuki has one.


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 11, 2009)

This was a stove.  It was tall and only had room for one log.  Coals at the bottom ate up the log slowly.  It didn't put out much heat.  Probably designed for one room.


----------



## steam man (Jan 11, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> There's one of the original gasification boilers that burns wood loaded more-or-less vertically. I'm trying to think of what it's called, but slowzuki has one.



I believe your refering to the Tempest boiler or later a Kerr design based on the Jetstream design by Prof. Dick Hill. I watched one owned by a member on this forum and it sounds cool, almost reminds me of a gas turbine. These boilers were the granddaddy of the burn fast and use water storage. There are a few kicking around Maine and eastern Canada. I think the owners have a Garn like cult and they don't give them up easily. Probably have to be an estate sale. LOL......

Mike


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's the Jetstream I was talking about. I've seen slowzuki's (though not installed and running), and it's an interesting piece of machinery.

Sorry, no help on the stove. I'm sure Webmaster Craig knows all about it.


----------



## cguida (Jan 11, 2009)

A friend across the river has a JetStream - 1000 gallon steal tank combination.  He's been using it with great success since the mid-late '80's. He burns mostly junk spruce and fir that he culls off his wood lot.  A great system.  And for me the original inspiration for big-tank water storage.

Whereas most of the gasifier furnaces that we are familiar with use a fire to cook the wood and then burn the gas, the JetStream seems to be more like a kind of turbo-charged Garn -- a cylindrical chamber where wood burns like an up-side-down cigarette -- a flame tunnel -- and a heat exchanger.  The big fan really makes it sound like a jet engine.

There is a recent low-tech, low-expense version of this "fire in a pencil can" approach -- the Jet Stove.  Cylindrical firebox with virtical sticks burning like up-side-down cigarettes -- a flame tunnel,  and a short, heated riser to provide the draw.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_stove

http://www.rocketstoves.com/

There's another new entry in the virtical-burn category -- the Sedore Stove.  Wood goes in either vertically or horizontally onto a bed of coals, and a cross-draft and exit path at the bottom causes the whole fuel load to burn like an upside down cigarette.  The interesting thing about this stove is that it burns all kinds of fuel -- chunk wood, pellets, sawdust, wood chips (!), corn.  Smoke and unburned volitiles circulate around the fuel chamber and back through the fire before exiting up and out on the far side of a partition.  Stove pipe temperatures are supposed to be below 400 degrees when things are running right.

http://www.visionstonestoves.com/gpage7.html


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually talked to a guy who manufactures stuff for high heat applications. I was wondeing about getting some refractory material, but then the conversation drifted. He said he made a vertical log burner years ago. It was the first time I'd ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 12, 2009)

Smee said:
			
		

> A friend across the river has a JetStream - 1000 gallon steal tank combination.  He's been using it with great success since the mid-late '80's. He burns mostly junk spruce and fir that he culls off his wood lot. A great system. And for me the original inspiration for big-tank water storage.
> 
> Whereas most of the gasifier furnaces that we are familiar with use a fire to cook the wood and then burn the gas, the JetStream seems to be more like a kind of turbo-charged Garn -- a cylindrical chamber where wood burns like an up-side-down cigarette -- a flame tunnel -- and a heat exchanger. The big fan really makes it sound like a jet engine.
> 
> ...




Nope, none of these.  It was tall and narrow.  Beautiful porcelain finish.  The largest diameter log you could get in was around 6".  The outside diameter was about 12"  But because it was burning just the end of the log it would last for hours.


----------



## Grover59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here in Maine back in the 80's they also had the Madwaska system and the Dumont, I think these also where from Prof Dick Hill's design, I saw one run here in town back in the 80's and it was a supercharged wood burner with fire tubes. It was a gssifier for sure, this unit had a 1500 gallon tank, and would completely burn a load of wood in about 30 minutes, wood stood on end.

Steve


----------



## timerak (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had my Jetstream up and runing for a couple weeks now. I burn beetle kill spruce i it. I don't have my storage tanks hooked up yet but the 3300 sq ft shop slab will absorb all that the unit will put out. (we just had 10 days of -20 to -33) I burn one load of splits in the bottom then feed it rounds. Last week I had been runnig it all day...I topped it off with 12" rounds. All gone in two and one half hours. Thats 66 lbs of wood. With overall efficiencies and such thats right aroud 120k btu out/hr as advertised.
Tim....


----------



## KarlK (Jan 12, 2009)

I had one of those single log stoves. I think it was called a godin


----------



## sweetheat (Jan 12, 2009)

petit godin model number 3720, made in France. still available. nice castings with enamel. works with coal or wood I beleive. I saw one in Bangor last year, used for sale. sweetheat


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 15, 2009)

sweetheat said:
			
		

> petit godin model number 3720, made in France. still available. nice castings with enamel. works with coal or wood I beleive. I saw one in Bangor last year, used for sale. sweetheat




Thank you all.  Does anyone know where I fella can get a Godin?


----------



## sweetheat (Jan 15, 2009)

I have not done any leg work on this subject of purchase of the godin. try google and then go to the godin site, they may sell direct and ship. Or their may be a distributor in the USA. sweetheat :lol:


----------



## RJP Electric (Jan 15, 2009)

I was curious what one looked like, crazedlist.org found this one, how could a stove like this being pre war never have been used... Looks like a good deal if you are into antique stoves. This is a gasifier? 


http://charlotte.craigslist.org/hsh/991024545.html


----------



## slowzuki (Jan 15, 2009)

I would suggest the descriptions on many craigslist items would not stand up to a rigorous review.


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 15, 2009)

slowzuki said:
			
		

> I would suggest the descriptions on many craigslist items would not stand up to a rigorous review.



You are being polite.  A close look at the picture tells otherwise.  I can't imagine why anyone would by a stove in 1941 and not use it for the next 68 years.


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 15, 2009)

I should have added that this is the stove I'm looking for.  Does anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks to all....


----------

